# Kent, CT 8 yo M GSD Stryker needs foster/adoptive home



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

katdog5911 
Elite Member

 

Join Date: Sep 2011
Location: New Milford Ct
Posts: 1,366 


Nominate Post for Newsletter 







*Kent CT 13 yo Male GSD needs foster/home or going to shelter* 
These three shepherds need an immediate foster or adopter they will go into a kill shelter on Monday if no one can step up. Please contact Ruth Pearl @ [email protected] or (PM OP for phone #)
2 males 8yrs & 13yrs 1 female 10yrs great temperaments. PLEASE IF YOU CAN HELP CONTACT INFO PROVIDED IN POST

Not sure how to get picture on here. If anyone can help please call the number above. The information that I have is that the owner is losing his home and cannot keep the dogs. He has been trying for a month to place them. Ruth is trying to coordinate with the owner and any rescue so she would have more information on the dogs. 
__________________
Kathyaw:

Stella-GSD 6/17/11
Ruben-Newfie/? mix 7/2003 
eace: 
_ Last edited by JeanKBBMMMAAN; 01-01-2015 at 12:14 PM. Reason: removed phone _


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey....that's my girl's picture, not Stryker.  And she is not going anywhere!!! I posted the original rescue info for the 3 GSDs. Ruth, a neighbor of mine is the person coordinating the rescues. I just posted the call for help everywhere I could think of.
















I believe these pictures are Stryker. I will update his situation when I get more information.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump for Stryker.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

*bump for Stryker and now for his mom Angel.*..... She found a home last week but there is a cat issue. Here is the email my neighbor sent me concerning Angel. 

I am so sad! this dog is such a great family pet but the cat issue is very serious in this situation. The stray cat that they feed was there the day after Angel arrived and the dog went crazy. Courtney called me to say the dog was great with the kids and their old lab mix but had a very strong prey drive.... they also have chickens. Then they didn't see the cat until yesterday. Courtney has five young children, the youngest only two months. ...so literally has her hands full. Angel needs a home with no access to Cats. please , please spread the word again.... you've all been great and I am asking once more thanks for your help. Ruth

























These are the original pictures I was sent by Ruth. I never realized how hard it was to find homes for dogs. If I didn't have two dog reactive dogs I would love to foster/rescue. And I think my dh would leave! Glad there are other people able to help.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

OK, I've been holding this back, but now I have to ask...is anyone actually taking responsibility to _evaluate _these dogs and what they need before they get placed in homes? 

Putting a GSD in a home with a cat without cat-testing makes it sound like no one is putting any time into getting to know who these dogs are before sending them off to new homes. Dogs with high prey drive are easy for even a novice temperament tester to identify--that's important to keep the cats and small dogs in any potential home safe. The fact that this prey drive apparently came as a surprise makes me wonder what else is going on with the dog that may be a surprise to the next adopter.

Is it possible for someone in the area with experience evaluating and temperament testing GSDs to volunteer to go and spend an hour or two with this dog before it bounces around again? It seems like the people coordinating this rescue really need some help from breed rescue people who do this sort of evaluation regularly --it would be hugely helpful to a handle on who this dog really is and what he needs before he goes to another home.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

The person coordinating the rescue is Ruth, a neighbor of mine. I think she does a lot of pet assistance with financial issues. I know she helps place cats and some dogs on occasion. She is a one man show. IMO she stepped in to try and find homes for these dogs because no one else was able to help. They were headed for a kill shelter. I don't know how much these dogs were evaluated but I think Angels adopters were aware of a high prey drive but wanted to give it a try. Not really sure what the right answer is when time is running out and there is no one you can find to help. Or at least not the ideal situation. 
I really don't know all the details about these dogs. I am under the impression that they lived with their owner in a trailer and spent a lot of time running free in the woods where they lived. I could be totally wrong about that though. I don't know what kind of training they have had. They originally came from a breeder in Ct and are papered etc. I met Stryker for a short time, along with the original owner. Stryker seemed friendly to people and dogs. He loved to play fetch. His back end seemed a bit wobbly. I really don't know much more than that. Ruth has all the info about all these dogs. 
So what do you do if you are out of time, out of money, and have no where to go?


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Magwart said:


> OK, I've been holding this back, but now I have to ask...is anyone actually taking responsibility to _evaluate _these dogs and what they need before they get placed in homes?
> *I don't think there is an in depth evaluation happening. I think there was a time urgency factor.*
> Putting a GSD in a home with a cat without cat-testing makes it sound like no one is putting any time into getting to know who these dogs are before sending them off to new homes. Dogs with high prey drive are easy for even a novice temperament tester to identify--that's important to keep the cats and small dogs in any potential home safe. The fact that this prey drive apparently came as a surprise makes me wonder what else is going on with the dog that may be a surprise to the next adopter.
> *The adopters did not have a cat. They feed a stray cat that comes by where they live. *
> Is it possible for someone in the area with experience evaluating and temperament testing GSDs to volunteer to go and spend an hour or two with this dog before it bounces around again? It seems like the people coordinating this rescue really need some help from breed rescue people who do this sort of evaluation regularly --it would be hugely helpful to a handle on who this dog really is and what he needs before he goes to another home.*If I were trying to place them I would welcome any help. I would imagine Ruth would too. From what she told me, a lot of places were called but no help was available. *


Feel free to PM me if anyone can help and I will forward the info to Ruth or give you her phone number


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

This will sound radical, but in these situations, it sometimes is better for the dog to go to a shelter, especially if the shelter has a good rescue coordinator and a low euthanasia rate for purebred dogs.

I can tell you that when I'm doing rescue intake, I strongly prefer to work with a shelter, and not a former owner. There are lots of reasons for this that don't matter here, but if I'm dealing with a shelter we know well, I can be sure they aren't going to euthanize a nonaggressive GSD without giving me time to come look at it and work with it. Once it's at the shelter, I can take my time working with it there, before I decide whether to pull or place in a home. Their vet will examine it, and if I spot anything that's a concern, she'll look into it during the exam. All this means I have a lot of objective information when I pull the dog--intake evaluations, kennel staff notes, my own evaluation, the vet's evaluation. Then we can find a suitable foster home, and start gathering even more information.

I don't know what your local shelter is like, but aren't many of the shelters up north very low-kill? Maybe call your local shelter and talk with the rescue coordinator there, and see whether she can help network it out to rescues. If you get the dog up on FB once it's in the shelter, and get it networked in the GSD FB pages, you'll likely end up getting lots of people pledging money toward the dog for rescue, given the story here. That's always a nice thing to entice the breed rescues to put him to the front of the line for intake, if they have a spot open.

I have a feeling rescues may be more willing to look at the dog once it's in the shelter. I don't know the shelters in your area, so it's worth investigating. There's _a lot _of liability involved in placing GSDs who haven't been evaluated in unsuitable homes, and I'm very worried for you and Ruth. There's also a heavy responsibility to be willing to be the "back up," once you get involved -- if you facilitate a placement and it doesn't work out, the dog must have a safety net. It sucks and it's not fair, when all you're trying to do is help, but if an adopter says it's not working out, someone has to be in the picture who is willing to say "OK, I'll come get the dog." If a back-up plan isn't possible, then the back-up plan has to be the shelter.

I may be totally wrong (since I don't know how NE shelters work), but it's at least worth calling the rescue coordinator at the local shelter and having a conversation.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I completely agree with Magwart. Many rescues do not accept owner surrenders. Shelter dogs are always given top priority for placement in rescue, as foster space becomes available. It really is safer for the dogs and safer for all of the people involved. I really can't say it any better than Maggie already has.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

To add to what Magwart said, I didn't think the shelters in that corner of the state (there aren't many) were kill shelters? I know Kent AC is not, and there is also the Little Guild of Saint Francis shelter there (http://www.littleguild.org/). There are options in that route that might ensure the dogs get proper evaluation, especially after what happened to River. 

I have several excellent contacts in that area (Cornwall/Goshen/Litchfield), I will ask around to see if I can get someone willing to evaluate the dog. 

Kathy, is there a posting on facebook? Can you forward it to me?


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

LoveEcho said:


> To add to what Magwart said, I didn't think the shelters in that corner of the state (there aren't many) were kill shelters? I know Kent AC is not, and there is also the Little Guild of Saint Francis shelter there (Little Guild of Saint Francis | For the Welfare of the Animals). There are options in that route that might ensure the dogs get proper evaluation, especially after what happened to River.
> 
> I have several excellent contacts in that area (Cornwall/Goshen/Litchfield), I will ask around to see if I can get someone willing to evaluate the dog.
> 
> Kathy, is there a posting on facebook? Can you forward it to me?


Ruth told me that she tried Little Guild of St Francis and the local AC. They were full. I suppose trying to place 1 dog is hard, let alone 3. I didn't think there were many kill shelters either. I think that Ruth found out that most rescues do not take owner surrender....they go to shelters for their dogs. I looked up GSRNE for Ruth and that is their policy. But they do provide help once the dog is in a shelter. 

I am not part of Ruths pet assistance program. I am just a neighbor of hers and we share a love of animals. And she adores my Stella.  She asked me if I knew anyone who could help these dogs out. I didn't personally but figured I would post the ad in a few places for her. She wanted me to meet Stryker because I guess she had wanted to buy him when he was a puppy but the original owner kept him. I think she was hoping I would take Stryker but that just isn't possible for me. 
I will find the fb ad and forward it to you. I think the original post I had on this forum was a copy of it.... At this point I don't really know what Ruth is doing about the dogs.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

katdog5911 said:


> Ruth told me that she tried Little Guild of St Francis and the local AC. They were full. I suppose trying to place 1 dog is hard, let alone 3. I didn't think there were many kill shelters either. I think that Ruth found out that most rescues do not take owner surrender....they go to shelters for their dogs. I looked up GSRNE for Ruth and that is their policy. But they do provide help once the dog is in a shelter.
> 
> I am not part of Ruths pet assistance program. I am just a neighbor of hers and we share a love of animals. And she adores my Stella.  She asked me if I knew anyone who could help these dogs out. I didn't personally but figured I would post the ad in a few places for her. She wanted me to meet Stryker because I guess she had wanted to buy him when he was a puppy but the original owner kept him. I think she was hoping I would take Stryker but that just isn't possible for me.
> I will find the fb ad and forward it to you. I think the original post I had on this forum was a copy of it.... At this point I don't really know what Ruth is doing about the dogs.


Who wouldn't adore Stella? :wub:

I've put out feelers to some friends, hopefully I'll hear something!


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I shared the fb post onto your fb timeline. I don't know how to get it on here.
Thanks for the help. But as I said....not sure what is going on with Stryker and Angel. I don't see Ruth everyday but will try and contact her sometime after work tomorrow....
This whole thing has given me a lot to think about for my own dogs. I am not sure where they would go if something were to happen to me and my dh.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Contact runshepherdrun here by PM - she may be able to give some advice. I would do what Magwart said. I'd call AC, call GSRNE if they still have that phone number on their site - and would also think that the shelter would be a way for him to enter rescue. 

Seems like your AC may be a good help: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Kent-Connecticut-Animal-Control/163469793860472


----------



## JoanMcM (Dec 5, 2013)

One small suggestion then I will stay off this thread. If the owner was not the breeder, check back with whoever she got the dogs from. The breeder most times helps if the dogs have a placement issue.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Call GSRNE. Ph number is on gsrne.org, leave VM, they do call back. Whether a request is sent out to the evaluators depends on whether a suitable foster home is available (always a challenge), on the urgency of the situation, and a telephone pre-screen. Usually there are several urgent situations. Location (Western most CT bordering NY) is a bit of a challenge as most evaluators are in MA. But do call by all means. GSRNE also does courtesy listings for shelter dogs on their web page. Dogs have been placed through this though there is no guarantee.

And what Magwart said. Work with AC if they are good. And/or a good area shelter.

If he was good with kids and another large dog in the failed adoption, and the eval goes well for behavior and health, he has a lot going for him. Make sure to include all vet records.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Brief update- I spoke with Ruth earlier. 

*Stryker* is still in his foster home. Someone is looking at him today according to Ruth. He can remain in his foster home for the time being but not long term. 

Ruth said a more immediate concern is *Angel*. The adoptive family said her only issue is cats. She has been good with kids and other dogs. She has a great recall as well. But she cannot be around cats. They have 5 young children, the youngest only 2 months old so there is limited time to work with the cat issue. 

Ruth has called several nearby AC and all are full and will not take any more dogs at this time. Little Guild only takes dogs from shelters. Only shelter at this time available was a kill shelter. 

I shared the info on GSRNE with Ruth. I could call them myself but I am not the one placing the dogs, have no direct contact with original owner or foster/adoptive families. I only have 2nd hand knowledge for the most part.

Don't know what else I can do.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

check with weeping willow, they are however, in PA, but they take in senior dogs ,if not adopted, they live the rest of their lives in peace at the sanctuary


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Weeping Willow is in OH
CONTACT US

There is one in PA but I can't remember her name right now!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Woody's Place
https://www.facebook.com/woodysplacesgss

Dawn is a reputable rescue.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oops thanks for the correct michelle  Also what about checking with Bandit's Place? She's great at helping place animals


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Just because it's a kill shelter doesn't mean the dogs will necessarily be at risk -- if they are "low kill," and these are non-aggressive, purebreds, their risk of euth may be minimal (depending on the shelter). Even in the highest-of-high-kill shelters in the South, these dogs would likely get some of time to be networked out of the shelter by a rescue coordinator. It's worth calling the kill shelters and asking whether they would be able to network them out, and whether they'd be able to give them enough time for that to happen.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Passed all suggestions and info onto Ruth. Both dogs seem to be safe for now but will be needing furever homes. This is the email I received from Ruth today. 

_I don't know what happened yesterday with the people who visited Stryker in Middletown. I am sure he is safe. Fortunately ****** is willing to hold onto Angel, even though she is so busy with five little children,her other dog, chickens and rabbits! Some young people are amazing. Angel absolutely does need a new home ASAP, She did break her way out of their kennel that they had in the yard....doesn't like being confined , just wants to be with people. A few people have suggested these dogs go to a sanctuary ....they really need a private home . they are friendly and house trained. Of course Angel has the cat issue, but it's not like they have to be retired from life. As I always said, life is a lot easier for people who don't care about animals. 
:_

I passed all suggestions along and at this point I really don't know what else I can do. If anything changes I will post again. Thanks all for the ideas and help.....Kathy


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

well now, that's a pretty nasty thing to say


> _Of course Angel has the cat issue, but it's not like they have to be retired from life. As I always said, life is a lot easier for people who don't care about animals._


Woody's place is a private home and Dawn can help network to find her a home. Woody's Place specializes in seniors. Weeping Willow could network to help find her a home as well.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I looked up both places and they seem wonderful. I did see that Woodys Place does not accept out of state dogs anymore. 

And I don't think Ruth was trying to be nasty. I guess things get lost in the translation when something is written rather than spoken. She does appreciate all the suggestions.

For me, I feel I have done what I can. I posted the ad where I could and gave Ruth all info I have received. I am not a rescue person. (although my newfie x came from a shelter....does that make me a rescue person???) 

I have had quite an education about rescues and dog placement. Kudos to those who do it regularly. It is a heartbreaking affair. Too many dogs and not enough facilities. Too many uneducated people. Too many unethical breedings. The list goes on and on. 

I hope Angel and Stryker find a home that works for them. As well as all the other dogs out there looking for their furever homes. I am going to give my 2 furbabies extra hugs tonight.


----------

